# BC track snowed in



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dan Pantages just sent me this photo and an email in which he expressed his concern that snow clearing was not going as expected.
Despite ramming into the snow bank as fast as possible three times, it only got this far.
At this point it will take him a VVVVVEEEEEERRRRRRRRYYYYY long time to do 265 feet!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Yikes! 
We have not had measurable snow here in western NY state yet. 
Keep chins up NW brothers. Diamondhead is in our future. 
Tom


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Just have Jim Hadden bring over the snow blower!


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Dan, 
Why don't you get out the excavator you bought from Jim Hadden and have some fun. Or is that just to use in the cat litter box?

Rob Meadows

Los Angeles


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

We here in the Southwest really feel for you all in the colderr areas. We had a steam-up at Zube Park todaay, which Iam uploading to Youtube right now, where we started the day at 59 degrees and when I left at 1pm it was 75 degrees.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By gibs035 on 20 Nov 2010 08:19 PM 
We here in the Southwest really feel for you all in the colderr areas. We had a steam-up at Zube Park todaay, which Iam uploading to Youtube right now, where we started the day at 59 degrees and when I left at 1pm it was 75 degrees.









The high here today was 11°F....


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

You need a steam powered Rotary blower. 

We even had rain in Las Vegas today.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dan'*
*Is that the area that you told me never gets any Snow when we were up there ????*


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

It's nice to look at photos like this as I enjoy 73F temps.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean like this one...



















Or maybe the non-movable blade version, this one...


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Larry I'm afraid so. Tom, is that rotary one that Jim Hadden made several years ago?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes it is, Dan. 

Here is a picture of it before it was painted, at the Denver Garden Railroad Convention, back in 1994. I think Jim won the model contest with it, and then took it out to the live steam track to run it. About ten minutes into the run the crowd spontaneously broke into a round of applause. I have never seen that happen, either before or since, although some of Jim's current creations deserve the at least as much.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well better you than I for having the snow. Guess your in the part of the country that deserves to have it







. Me I glade I'm in the sunny south. Later RJD


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is a photo from 1982 or so on my railway when it snowed.
That's twice in 28 years!
The snow was light and fluffy, most unusual out here as it is normally heavy and wet, so the plow double pushed by Aster Shays worked just great with the snow just peeling off the track.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Believe it or not, we normally don't get this type of weather.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan and David,

Snow hit Seattle this morning (monday) We should get more snow from your direction all day....

I had trouble starting the S2 last weekend. It turned out I had a piece of coal in the fan intake. Trouble can come from anywhere...



jim o


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, this isn't fun anymore, we've hit a high of -10,...that's +14 in American.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dan, 
I appreciate that you are cold, but what do you expect from being outside and running live steam. 
BUT how can that NOT be FUN????? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, BC (where it went up to -5C)


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Hurray for alcohol fired engines!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan 
We second that......


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, I see you have all that white packing stuff at your place also.


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Let it be known to all and sundry that a D. Leech and a D.Pantages and other un-named individuals from the southern Lower Mainland of Greater Vancouver refused on the flimsy excuse that it was -6 degrees Centigrade to bring their alcohol fired engines to run on the layout of the Westport and Yukon on November 23, 2010. The cold weather was offered as an excuse but surely it was fear that two small butane fired engines would outdo them in firing and running on said line in such moderate temperatures. One, an Accucraft Forney, ran the best that it has ever run; the other, a Roundhouse Atlantic, performed up to its maker's high standards. Neither an Aster, (or Asterer) nor indeed any 1/32nd express engine made an appearance. Nor, unfortunately, did an Accucraft Royal Hudson, when it could have been so close to its prototype home....(where were ya, Peter and Eric?)....A letter will be sent to the appropriate authorities outlining this egregious failure of the steam spirit. Tea, spam butties, and fine pasteries were enjoyed by the adventuresome two operators...Truly, the Olympic spirit has fled. 
Regretfully, 
Myron Claridge 
West Port and Yukon


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope we hear a SPIRITED defence from Messers Leech And Pantages.

Perhaps the alcohol assigned to the locomotive department was inadvertently consumed by members of the locomotive drivers guild?

Rob Meadows

sunny and warm Los Angeles


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Rob, to be fair to the named gentlemen-but why start now?-perhaps it should be mentioned at minus 6 degrees centigrade, it helped that both small engines were taken inside the house train shed after the initial attempts to properly fire them-they lit but the gas burned very weakly. Since both engines were relatively small, once lit and gas burning normally, they were easily carried out to the track and they ran very well outside. With warm burners and boilers after that, there was not a problem re-lighting. I had intended to run a K-28 but under the circumstances felt that it was a bit too big to carry hot!....and would take too long. And we were having too much fun in the cold and sunshine with the engines lifting great plumes of exhaust. I took photos but do not know how to send them. 
Myron Claridge 
West Port and Yukon


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Let it be known to all and sundry that a D. Leech and a D.Pantages and other un-named individuals from the southern Lower Mainland of Greater Vancouver refused on the flimsy excuse that it was -6 degrees Centigrade to bring their alcohol fired engines to run on the layout of the Westport and Yukon on November 23, 2010. The cold weather was offered as an excuse but surely it was fear that two small butane fired engines would outdo them in firing and running on said line in such moderate temperatures. One, an Accucraft Forney, ran the best that it has ever run; the other, a Roundhouse Atlantic, performed up to its maker's high standards. Neither an Aster, (or Asterer) nor indeed any 1/32nd express engine made an appearance. Nor, unfortunately, did an Accucraft Royal Hudson, when it could have been so close to its prototype home....(where were ya, Peter and Eric?)....A letter will be sent to the appropriate authorities outlining this egregious failure of the steam spirit. Tea, spam butties, and fine pasteries were enjoyed by the adventuresome two operators...Truly, the Olympic spirit has fled. 

As a proud Canadian across the Salish Sea from the two alcohol fired gentlemen mentioned above, I wish to express my sadness in hearing that a Royal Hudson was denied a prance near its home turf, while at the same time reiterating that the Olympic spirit has indeed not fled from the True North. Here on the Island I can confirm that gas burners have and will continue to fire successfully in the crisp and fresh winter airs...in locomotives built by Aster, Roundhouse and Accucraft. 

Keith


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

"SPIRITED defense"? Rob I live in an area called the Peninsula White Rock in area, Crescent Beach in fact, an area called Elgin. We are used to hot and sunny weather not unlike southern California. Like much of the northern states we have suffered from the cold winds blowing down from the north, better known as the “West Port and Yukon” area. That being said I felt it necessary to batten down the hatches and protect the women folk. I have been testing the Alcohol and staying away from the gas. The weather is not going to stop me from having a good time.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Are there more pics/drawings/info on that rotary? That thing looks truly awesome!


----------

